# Birds whole body is shaking.



## elizabethlove (Feb 4, 2012)

I do not know much about Cockatiels, is it normal for the bird to shake? Like its whole body? maybe shivering would be a better word to describe it. 
Is He just shivering because he is cold or could he be nervous or something like that?
Im just concerned for his well being.


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

How long have you had him? He might be scared of his new surroundings. Or, as you said, he could be cold. Has he just taken a bath? Is he by a draft, is the house temp. low?


----------



## elizabethlove (Feb 4, 2012)

I bought him yesterday so that could be why he is shaking, new surroundings.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes,it could be he isn't use to his new home.Talk to him when you go by his cage to re assure him that you are glad he's in his new home,he'll come around once he's use to his surroundings.Congratualtions on your new cockatiel,look forward to seeing pictures of him.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It is a good idea to leave him in his cage for a day or so. This way he can observe his surroundings and become comfortable with them before interacting with everything.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

He will feel safer if you cover the cage on three sides - that way he only has to watch for danger in one direction. 

Is he eating and drinking? If he isn't, the thread at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27080 has advice on what to do.


----------



## elizabethlove (Feb 4, 2012)

Alright thanks for the advice.


----------



## MimiCockatiels (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm new to this as well, but it's my understanding that they shiver to release stress, so that could be likely. Although don't ignore it. You should watch for other symptoms, just in case. Also, please correct me if I'm wrong about the whole shivering-when-nervous thing.


----------

